# October Meeting wish list



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I am looking for some unusual crypts


----------



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm looking for some Crinum, anubius as always, Amazon swords, and some Riccia 

And a big question I have is can we bring fry of what were breeding to the table? I love the plants but I like the fish just as much


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes madbadger I think we can bring and trade fish too. I'm looking for what's ever there, a few stems of what ever.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, we do trade fish sometimes. But usually it is set up ahead of time. For example, I am bringing some Endler's livebearers for a member. I probably would not bring fish unless someone specifically wants them, to avoid unnecessary stress for the fish. Why don't you post what you have and ask if anyone wants them?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be bringing clippings of _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset' and _Ludwigia repens_ x _arcuata_, and maybe some _Microsorum pteropus_ 'Windelov' if they aren't too nasty from being in the pond.

I also have an unidentified compact Amazon sword, doesn't seem to get much more than 15" tall. This one is growing in a 4" pot and has been outside for the summer. It has some algae but will clean up.

Also in 4" pots are 3 or 4 _Nymphaea micrantha_ 'Gefleckt'. This is a tropical water lily with submersed foliage marked with yellow green and dark red-brown spots. It needs medium light, a rich substrate, and plenty of room.

The water lilies are a bit of trouble to propagate. I won't bring them unless someone really wants them and has proper growing conditions. They aren't difficult, but they just don't fit in the average 20 gallon. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

The nymphaea micrantha I got from you lost some leaves when I planted it but is starting to put some new ones on really do like the color


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Losing leaves when first transplanted is pretty normal for the species. In fact, individual leaves never live very long on the plant, but are constantly replaced. The turn-over is more rapid than the other commonly grown water lily, red tiger lotus _Nymphaea lotus_.

Mooncon, do you have _Cryptocoryne pontaderifolia_? I don't have any extras right now, but will save some for you when I do if you want them.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

No I don't have any and next time you have one I will take it.


----------

